# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دوستان رشته مهندسی شیلات سخته؟؟

## EhsanD

*سلام دوستای عزیز یه سوال داشتم میخواستم ببینم رشته مهندسی شیلات دانشگاه دولتی سخته؟؟ 
یعنی درس خوندن زیاد میخواد یانه؟ 
اخه میخوام ببینم کنارش میتونم کار کنم یا نه؟ 
ممنون میشم دوستان*

----------


## behrad

م....من شاگرد اول شیلات بودم دانشگاه دولتی و روزانه بودم  و 10 روز آخرو درس میخوندم...2 ترم که داشتم فارغ التحصیل بشم کنکور دادم رفتم پزشکی...در کل خیلی راحته...میری میبینی..موفق باشی

----------


## EhsanD

ممنون 

پس یعنی اونقدر راحت هست که بتونم کنارش بدون اینکه اذیت بشم کار کنم؟

----------

